# Front suspension - TSB #10381



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

#10381..........Front Suspension Squeek/Noise when cold


I have had this problem fixed three times and it starting occurring again. The fix lasts less than 2 months and comes back. The dealer has agreed to give me a rental tomorrow for the day to investigate however I fear that it won't be cold enough for them to hear/feel the problem and will not do anything about it.

Wish me luck, updates to follow tomorrow evening hopefully.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if the ambient air temperature isn't cold enough to enable them to find the problem, maybe they can use the old "electronics" trick and spray the hardware with "Freeze-Mist" or similar "instant-cold" spray used to track thermal problems in electronic devices and circuits.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm good idea, I'll mention that. It's going to be 38 degrees in the morning which I've experienced the issue in before, but much above 40 degrees the problem goes away. I guess we'll see :/


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

What is the cause of the problem? (wtf is squeekin?)


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there a mouse in y0 bumper?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's the upper, multi-directional-movement, strut mount bushing area.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

i get the squeaks too. only thing is, I live in Louisiana. sooo its squeaking in 80 degree plus weather. I think I'm gunna take it to my dealer tomorrow


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I had to get mine fixed twice, the first time it only lasted a few weeks. The second time the dealer said their was a special lube that Chevrolet switched to from the initial TSB lube. They put on the new stuff and I've not had any problems since late January. However, it is warmer here now and lube is not really a permanent solution to most problems.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

i've had mine does twice...the second time with the 'new lube'...techie said he really put it on heavy...now with the warmer weather...it's hard to tell...wait til next winter......


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

This "fix" just doesn't sit well with me at all. Parts are rubbing against each other when they shouldn't. Its built wrong. Lubes dry up or wear out, and this can happen during weather conditions that do not give noise indications, thus things wear out without knowledge.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I received a call stating the tech did more than just put more silicone on it, but I didn't catch what they did. Well post more after work


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

So they had the car all day, and it hovered between 39-45 degrees F. They were not able to reproduce the issue, they thought it might be the caliper backing so they replaced part of the calper (the work sheet says the entire caliper, the write up guy said just the backing). 

I got in the car, drove around the parking lot, I was able to reproduce the issue although not as bad because it was 44degrees outside (problem only occurs under 38 and the colder, the more apparant). I went back in and a got a tech to ride with me, we did some donuts in the parking lot (just driving in circles) and he was able to hear it without an issue, he agreed it sounds like the top of the strut grinding/rubbing on something and said it would need to be replaced, he was well aware of the TSB for this problem as well.

So I have the rental again (not too happy with the '11 Malibu) and hopefully they'll fix it tomorrow, if not I'll have to battle with them again in the fall because it won't be cold again for awhile (nights are only dropping to ~40F now).


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it floors me that GM dealerships have to make the _"...crippled man crawl first..."_ before they'll do anything about a known defect in the "crutches" they just sold to him!


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, sounds similar to my experiences. I've ranted before, but I just wonder how they try and reproduce the problems? They say they fixed the issue but then you hop in the car and its right there happening again. Then you tell them and they just say "Oh I thought I fixed it...". Kinda pisses me off. lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

So the Dealer called today, said the Bushing on the suspension is the culprit and needs to replace it. They said the part is likely going to be there Saturday, but it could be there on Monday or after... So basically they want to keep me in a base Malibu for possibly a week... if only they listened the first time we wouldn't have to deal with this. Argh I'm so mad at them right now.

So they call, and ask me to keep it for a few days, I told them I couldn't, that I need MY car back tonight, if they want to borrow the car next week or tomorrow for a few hours that's fine but I'm not leaving it there overnight for a week....

At that point the service writer pretty much refused to let my car go explaining to me that it's completely apart and that I should keep the rental.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

To add, I left the conversation saying I would need to think about it and call him back. I called back and left the same writer a vm telling him I need my car back, that I don't want a rental any longer. He just called me back and said "If it's like that, you can pick up your car at 5:30 and we'll call you when the part comes in".

I'm typically very happy with this dealership but this doesn't feel completely right...


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> So they had the car all day, and it hovered between 39-45 degrees F. , he was well aware of the TSB for this problem as well.


If he knew, why didn't he do it?



shawn672 said:


> To add, I left the conversation saying I would need to think about it and call him back. I called back and left the same writer a vm telling him I need my car back, that I don't want a rental any longer. He just called me back and said "If it's like that, you can pick up your car at 5:30 and we'll call you when the part comes in".
> 
> I'm typically very happy with this dealership but this doesn't feel completely right...


You should have told him to make up the difference in gas. Maybe he would have given you a couple tankfulls.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Tom said:


> If he knew, why didn't he do it?
> 
> 
> You should have told him to make up the difference in gas. Maybe he would have given you a couple tankfulls.


There were 2 main contributors to why I needed my car back tonight
#1. Getting tuned
#2. I miss my car and I hate the rental Malibu

I also completely disagree that they needed the car for more then a few hours, why would they need it overnight? They've already proven out the issue??


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Grhar, the ugly reality of being early adopters strikes again. I hope things work out for you in the end, Shawn. From the sounds of it, you're approaching the lemon-law limit, too. Your dealer may be trying to have enough time to go over everything possible, just to avoid that situation.

Keep us posted on what goes on. Every bit of info does help!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Does this squeaking front end issue have a limited number of VIN#'s ? I took delivery in the coldest month we had (Feb) and never had a noise. Did they do something different at a certain point in time, or is it just a crap-shoot?


----------



## ismoreau (Apr 17, 2011)

My dealership has re-done the 10381 (second time) last week on the 20th and so far, so good. It was kinda cold on Saturday and I couldn't hear the noise. I was told the car and the recall being new to the staff that it was not properly done the first time. Time will tell.

I also had a noise in the steering wheel when it was either snowing or raining and they have fixed that one too.

I hope my car remains noise free for a little while !


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Update:

So after picking up the car on Friday I noticed that when I brake with more than 30%, I'm getting a strong vibration in the pedal and steering wheel. I figure it's just water on the rotor and ignore it. The next morning my girlfriend drove the car and noticed the same thing right away so I immediately took it back to the dealer on Saturday. They test drove the car and found nothing wrong, I escalated past the service writer to the service manager, he test drove the car and could not feel it either. Shocked because it was very distinct, I grabbed him for a test drive and took him around the block, he was not able to feel it as a passanger even though I could earlier in the day...

So after some very nasty debating in which the service manager pretty much told me there was absolutely nothing wrong with the car and that I had gotten used to the brakes in the Malibu after only two days of driving it. I continued to plead to have someone look at it and inspect the brakes, he reluctantly allowed one of the techs to inspect it, noting it would be less than 20 minutes because "The quicker we can get you out of here, the happier we'll all be" (direct quote). After an hour and 15 minutes, the car was given back to me and the service writer stated that nothing was adjusted and to enjoy my weekend... I did some quick hard and medium braking, problem solved. They didn't want to admit to it, but whoever adjusted the back plating did more than just that because front end braking was not correct.

I'm writing this hastily so I'm sure I left some stuff out but to conclude:
Dealer jacked up my brakes, fought with me about it, fixed it and would not admit to it, and the suspension problem is STILL not fixed - part ordered, who knows when it will be here.

The only positive note, because it's reaching the end of spring here, the nights are barely dipping into the 50s so the problem is not occuring. I'm already marking a day off in late October to bring the car back when the problem starts occuring again. The dealer who I thought was amazing, totally dropped the ball and everyone in the Service Department, shame on you for your lack of customer satisfaction.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...pardon my cynicism, but _'new'_ *GM* "service" seems to have the same _'old'_ *spots* (or *stripes*) as the _'old' _*GM*.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I sincerely hope you get the survey!


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...pardon my cynicism, but _'new'_ *GM* "service" seems to have the same _'old'_ *spots* (or *stripes*) as the _'old' _*GM*.


I think this applies to the entire auto industry.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just took my 2012 in for a similar issue with noise from the right front strut bearing when turning right. Actually took the service technican for a ride, and it did act up. Car has a build month of 8/2011 so maybe this is an issue that hasn't been fully addressed. I've only had the car for 12 days. 

Dealer has it now, and gave me another 2012 to drive as a rental. I asked if they have seen this issue before, and they commented that they haven't, but maybe they are trained not to discuss issues with customers. Agreed issue was present. I'll post back what the current solution is. Hopefully it's not just a lube application, as the car has less than 500 miles on it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

carbon02 said:


> Just took my 2012 in for a similar issue with noise from the right front strut bearing when turning right. Actually took the service technican for a ride, and it did act up. Car has a build month of 8/2011 so maybe this is an issue that hasn't been fully addressed. I've only had the car for 12 days.
> 
> Dealer has it now, and gave me another 2012 to drive as a rental. I asked if they have seen this issue before, and they commented that they haven't, but maybe they are trained not to discuss issues with customers. Agreed issue was present. I'll post back what the current solution is. Hopefully it's not just a lube application, as the car has less than 500 miles on it.


It only happens when it's cold, the reason they've 'never' seen it is because the issue went away in March/April for all of us up north. Now that it's dropping below 45 degrees at nights I'm afraid it's come back. It wasn't as harsh but I'll see how it goes over the next few weeks - I forsee myself at the dealership yet again this winter /sigh


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, I have so many things to say, but I am on the clock as a dealer tech posting this from on top of my toolbox. In a nutshell, you should always get great service and work no matter what, but it's not an ideal situation. It is really, really diificult being a dealer tech. I could write a book (maybe I will). If I could give any positive advice, find out who the better techs are, and meet them in person. There is a lot of crazy stuff that goes on in there no one knows about. To start, a random tech of varying skill and integrity is being paid pennies to fix your car, and being rushed and stressed... this may explain your strange brake issue. I dunno


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Boost said:


> Wow, I have so many things to say, but I am on the clock as a dealer tech posting this from on top of my toolbox. In a nutshell, you should always get great service and work no matter what, but it's not an ideal situation. It is really, really diificult being a dealer tech. I could write a book (maybe I will). If I could give any positive advice, find out who the better techs are, and meet them in person. There is a lot of crazy stuff that goes on in there no one knows about. To start, a random tech of varying skill and integrity is being paid pennies to fix your car, and being rushed and stressed... this may explain your strange brake issue. I dunno


What brake issue? This post is for front suspension grinding.
And if your post was in regards to me, I know most the techs at the dealership because I spend a lot of time there (I buy a lot of new cars, not that they always break). The issue isn't always the techs, I mean sometimes it is when they apply a bad fix for a known issue. The main problem is GM here, their front suspension is faulty and replacing with a new one has the same issue - again I can't say for SURE it's back, it'll take a few weeks to start really grinding again if I'm correct


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Update:
> 
> So after picking up the car on Friday I noticed that *when I brake with more than 30%, I'm getting a strong vibration in the peda*l and steering wheel. I figure it's just water on the rotor and ignore it. The next morning my girlfriend drove the car and noticed the same thing right away so I immediately took it back to the dealer on Saturday. They test drove the car and found nothing wrong, I escalated past the service writer to the service manager, he test drove the car and could not feel it either. Shocked because it was very distinct, I grabbed him for a test drive and took him around the block, he was not able to feel it as a passanger even though I could earlier in the day...
> 
> ...


:uhh:


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

So I looked up #10381, there isn't a VIN breakpoint specified but it tells you to verify eligibility. It pays 0.3 hours to lift the car and spray it with CRC silicone, after test driving and deciding that would be the fix. If you make $20 / hour, that equals $6 MINUS taxes. That was my point.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Boost said:


> :uhh:


oh lol.. sorry, forgot that post was in this thread, it was so long ago I totally forgot about that


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

it's ok Shawn!  hope your car is as close to perfect as possible and you can enjoy it again!!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just an update. Local dealer replaced the passenger strut mount assembly in my 2012 Cruze with 420 miles on it. It took them nearly a week to get the part, but the issue is gone. Hopefully I won't have to fight with the "spray grease" fix.

Interesting from Boost that there's no VIN breakpoint on this. I suspect they haven't fully cured this problem in the early 2012 models.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

carbon02 said:


> Just an update. Local dealer replaced the passenger strut mount assembly in my 2012 Cruze with 420 miles on it. It took them nearly a week to get the part, but the issue is gone. Hopefully I won't have to fight with the "spray grease" fix.
> 
> Interesting from Boost that there's no VIN breakpoint on this. I suspect they haven't fully cured this problem in the early 2012 models.


Your problem will come back, I believe all/most struts are faulty. I had one replaced on my early production 2011 and issue remains


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Your problem will come back, I believe all/most struts are faulty. I had one replaced on my early production 2011 and issue remains


And that begs the questions: Who manufactures the struts, and in what country?


----------

